# Looking for info on Shandur, Eygpt



## RAF Liberators (Sep 3, 2009)

I'm looking for information on RAF Shandur in Eygpt during WWII. I'm looking for photos, information, memories etc to use as part of a Squadron/Airfields history I'm creating.
Cheers
Gary


----------



## RabidAlien (Sep 4, 2009)

World War 2 - RAF No. 223 Squadron, May 1940

BBC - WW2 People's War - RAF Wireless Operator Air Gunner Egypt (5) - Shalufa and 2nd Crew

WW2 - The Second World War: Old Army Songs - Those were the days!

World War II Forums (I'm not registered here, but Google pulled up a thread that mentions Shandur.)


----------



## Fred Page (Nov 24, 2010)

I have my Brother-in-laws Log Book from WW-II and in it he was assigned to the 70 O.T.U. at RAF Shandur from Aug 1944 to July 1945 as a Staff Pilot flying the Marauder. In the log book it appears to be a hand written pilot check list for B Flt Marauder Conversion. There is also a picture what he called the "B" Flight Circus, taken Oct 1944 [26 of his Mates]. If your interested in something from his Log Book let me Know. Fred 
E-mail: [email protected]


----------

